# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - ASP / ASP.NET / MVC / Web API >  ASP.NET 2.0 Tutorial (With WebParts and Atlas)

## Memnoch1207

I have created an ASP.NET 2.0 tutorial I used to give my department developers a better understanding of the new controls and features available in .NET 2.0.

This tutorial implements Atlas so having Atlas and the Atlas Toolkit installed would be beneficial.

More information on installing Atlas and the toolkit can be found at www.asp.net

Controls Utilized
----------------
1) Menu Control
2) GridView Control
3) TreeView Control
4) WebParts
5) Implementation of Atlas

Tutorial Features
----------------
1) Basic DML (Data Manipulation Layer) class.
2) Custom WebGridView class to handle common functionality associated with the GridView control.
3) Application is built to run against the "Northwind" database of SQL Server, MSDE, etc...
4) Usage of Atlas is utilized to demonstrate the effect of Async callbacks.


In the threads below are some screen shots of the various areas of the application.

And No, I will not modify the tutorial to utilize another database, such as Access or MySql. And No, I won't rewrite it in another .NET language such as C#...so please don't ask.

Download Tutorial

----------


## Memnoch1207

GridView Control Screenshots.

Customers
 

Employees

----------


## Memnoch1207

TreeView Screenshots

Customers
 

Employees

----------


## Memnoch1207

WebPart Screenshots

Default View
 

WebPart Design Mode Dragging Across Zones
 

All WebParts Added

----------


## CodeMaker

Hi I was searching for simialr tutorial..Finally i got it..Thanksa lot... But i could not tun this one. I bit disspointed..

Please if possible kinldy tell me how can i develop same one from scratch..I know basic Asp.net. Please make time for me.

----------


## kuldevbhasin

hi memnoch...the link for the tutorial is not working...can u pls. repost it pls...thankx

----------


## Tengkorak

i can't download tutorial. can you give the url to download ?

----------


## rockyy

ya can we a fresh download link  :Smilie:  to this tutorial please or any admin .mods can restore it  :Smilie: 
thanx

----------

